# Huntington Pk, CA appoints 2 illegal aliens as city commision advisors



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If anyone thinks a sane government (city, county, state) exists in California, they be CRAZY. The city of Huntington Park has appointed 2 illegals to serve on the city commission advisory boards. FUBAR

Huntington Park May Name 2 Undocumented Immigrants As Commissioners « CBS Los Angeles


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am speechless........


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to give it back to Mexico but the nuts, criminals and liberals have to stay. All kidding aside, how is this legal? Oh ya, we put a Kenyan in charge of the country.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing out of California surprises me any more... getting to be about time for the "big one".


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My cousins father law now deceased who was VP of Northrup Aircraft said over forty yeas ago,
The Mexicans in SOCAL had long range plan to swamp SOCAL with mex nationals, 
and when they had a majority vote to return SOCAL territory to that sewer south of the border.
At the time it was estimated it would take 60 years.
This was not speculation by nobody's but a government think tank.
The finding was part of a security research program related to the manufacture of military aircraft,
and the security screening of prospective employees, and their loyalties.

This all falls within the socialist plans to destroy this country, and the turd in chief is leading the way.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Nothing out of California surprises me any more... getting to be about time for the "big one".


So you're saying you'd like to see thousands, maybe hundreds of thousands dead? All over stupid politics. SMH.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> So you're saying you'd like to see thousands, maybe hundreds of thousands dead? All over stupid politics. SMH.


Can we start with the illegals and the liberal mentally ill first and see how that goes?:idea:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Can we start with the illegals and the liberal mentally ill first and see how that goes?:idea:


I'd settle for a quake just big enough to scare them all back to Mexico.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Scientifically speaking experts say it is past time for the big one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd settle for a quake just big enough to scare them all back to Mexico.


But only if the quake causes a huge chasm separating Mexico from the US so the scumbag illegals who come across stay the hell out.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> But only if the quake causes a huge chasm separating Mexico from the US so the scumbag illegals who come across stay the hell out.


I see you've been reading my diary.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The major fault runs north and south - I doubt that there is going to be a chasm made going east and west unless there are a few D12 Cats involved.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

To stupid. They are taking this country without firing a shot. They come here because their own country is in shambles and they will do the same here. They are going to run out of places to breed and trash.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> To stupid. They are taking this country without firing a shot. They come here because their own country is in shambles and they will do the same here. They are going to run out of places to breed and trash.


Part of the illegal alien supporters narrative is to say how hard working they are. I counter that notion with them being lazy cowards. If they weren't they would stay and work hard to fix their own country.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> If anyone thinks a sane government (city, county, state) exists in California, they be CRAZY. The city of Huntington Park has appointed 2 illegals to serve on the city commission advisory boards. FUBAR
> 
> Huntington Park May Name 2 Undocumented Immigrants As Commissioners « CBS Los Angeles


Sedition, harboring CRIMINAL ALIENS. Jail time, federal felony.

That IS THE LAW, ENFORCE IT BARRY!!!

That lawless POS should have been vetted in 2007.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

They need to not only build the wall, but put a mine field in front of it.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

They are getting away with it because they won't be getting pay (on the books is my bet) so that they can get a better understanding of the illegals there. Earth to everyone there the problem is in the name describing them. Just because you call them undocumented doesn't make a lick of difference. End rant


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

BINGO!!!

Those who appointed them are now federal felons. Lock them up with a felony rap.

You know where to find the Criminal Aliens.

The city commission should be dissolved and purged of CRIMINAL ELEMENTS.

Re-elect with ONLY CITIZENS voting.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> They need to not only build the wall, but put a mine field in front of it.


Wall is expensive, bring back operation *******, throw employers in jail, and ship them freight (BOAT or rail) , to where they came from!!! NOT next door.

IKE had it RIGHT, for AMERICANS!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Democrats special interrests want another dependant class of voters. Republicans special interrests want cheap labor. Nobody at the federal level is going to do anything but talk.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Democrats special interrests want another dependant class of voters. Republicans special interrests want cheap labor. Nobody at the federal level is going to do anything but talk.


Re-elect NOBODY


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Politics is like pro wrestling. The two parties talk alot of smack about each other, have a few fake fights, then laugh all the way you'll the bank together.


----------

